# Critique my leaning diet



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 9, 2014)

Proposed leaning diet:
So I'm the strongest fucker I know and I still have the beer gut. I'm gonna start prepping next week. I work nights , here's the plan.

Meal 1: noonish- 2 cups oatmeal, berries and a dymatize shake

Meal 2-  3 pm-preworkout salad with 8 ounces of chicken, beef, fish or turkey

Meal 3- 5 pmpost workout- can tuna and a shake

Meal 4- 9 pm at work - salad w protein

Meal 5 after work- midnight quinoa veges and fish

Cardio 3 days a week, weights 4-6 days a week. I will also be sprinkling in some complex carbs throughout the week here and there with those meals. I have been lifting for about 3 years and I reach my strengths goals and then some but I am now ready to lose the weight I'm probably going to come off of gear in September for 3 to 4 months after being on for 3 years straight I'm mostly PCT levels keeping it between 200 and 400 milligrams of total gear for per week occasionally going over that.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 9, 2014)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Proposed leaning diet:
> So I'm the strongest fucker I know and I still have the beer gut. I'm gonna start prepping next week. I work nights , here's the plan.
> 
> Meal 1: noonish- 2 cups oatmeal, berries and a dymatize shake
> ...



.  6 ft 2 335 lbs and I want to cut to 260 in a year. Any advice helps.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 9, 2014)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Proposed leaning diet:
> So I'm the strongest fucker I know and I still have the beer gut. I'm gonna start prepping next week. I work nights , here's the plan.
> 
> Meal 1: noonish- 2 cups oatmeal, berries and a dymatize shake
> ...


I like it why not try some hit cardio everyday after your workouts(maybe an hour). I'm to burnt out to do it after mine but I realize its just an excuse. If I really wanted it I'd make time.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 9, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> I like it why not try some hit cardio everyday after your workouts(maybe an hour). I'm to burnt out to do it after mine but I realize its just an excuse. If I really wanted it I'd make time.



I need it bad. Tired of being the strong fat guy with great arms and a gut.lol


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 9, 2014)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> I need it bad. Tired of being the strong fat guy with great arms and a gut.lol


 these are about a year or less apart


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 9, 2014)

Even with a shoulder injury you can definitely see a difference. Just start hitting cardio after ur workouts. I have to get up in 3 hours g'night


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 9, 2014)

Peace bro..no way I could operate on 3 hours


----------



## Sandpig (Aug 9, 2014)

Hey I'm no expert cause I've never helped anyone do something like this.

BUT FOR ME: that's not enough food! Not sure if you saw what I did during the M4B contest but I was eating more food than that and I'm less than 200 lbs.

And I don't like using any sugar/fruit during a cut.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 9, 2014)

First and foremost you need to break down your macros-

The amount of food you listed is maybe half of what I eat in a day. I'm only 5'8 210 lbs.

Another thing, seems like you have an inclination to say "salad with x protein" what does that salad look like? How big is it? Is it spinach/romaine/iceberg ...? What else is in it? What dressing are you putting in it?

Another thing- what do you workouts look like? When I am trying g to drop fat or recomp.. Well fuck either way doesn't really matter what my goals are- I tend to workout harder than anyone I've ever known. I usually am close to or I am puking from the intensity of my workouts. This alone tends to really drop fat off of me. The amount of rest I take between sets is determined by how long it takes me to adjust the weight, or walk over the next piece of equipment. 

If you're not pouring sweat and and dying in the gym, you're not working hard enough.


----------



## BigBob (Aug 9, 2014)

Dude at 6 foot 335 your a Beast! I'm 295 at 6 1 and I have the same build as you. Like you I also stay on maintenance dosages. I agree with sandpig and phoe. I'm currently reducing calories over the next few weeks. Low fat  and low carb. And I have found that 1 hour of liss cardio on lifting days and 45 min of hit cardio on off days helps. I get bored with cardio quick so I alternate treadmill, bike etc. I like your diet but would recommend cutting cals slowly.


----------



## silverback66 (Aug 18, 2014)

Like sandpig said about himself I am no expert and what works for me might not work for you but I have a similar build as you. Not quite as tall, only 5'10" and I weigh 230 right now (been bulking a little, was down to about 225 for a while) I started cutting seriously at 263 and was close to 25% bf..   Now I'm around 18-20% bf.. 
I hear ya on the gut problem man! As we all know it's the must stubborn area and last to go. 
I wasn't counting calories or macros during my cut. Just monitoring portions. A serving of protein or carbs was the size of my fist! Green veggies as much as I wanted. 
I had 8-9 meals a day.. The 9th was a pre workout shake on lifting days only.. did carbs at meal 1 and pre/post workout meals but that was it. 
No sugar no fruit just lean meats rice and broccoli. 12 weeks I cut about 30lbs and roughly 6% bodyfat. 
Cardio was twice a day EVERY DAY I know a lot of guys don't like to do cardio too much for fear of losing that precious muscle mass but I feel like you are in the same boat as me, having a little you could sacrifice to cut the fat!
Even on "rest days" - being non lifting days.. I was still doing 25 minutes of HIIT twice a day (first thing in the morning as well as evening /post workout) 
Again this is just what worked for me.. I also happen to do very well on a very low calorie intake! I figured it once to be about 1300-1400cal/day which I know is low for a lot of guys but my body liked it. I was losing about 7lbs/week the first couple weeks then it slowed down until I cut carbs back at about week 7 then again around 10.. By cutting out my breakfast carbs then post workout. 

Just another idea for you bro! Good luck! 

By the way Yeah you have some giant arms man! Keep up the hard work.


----------

